# OBS not recording CSGO (Black Screen)



## Stiggy69 (Jul 24, 2020)

I've never run into this problem before just tonight I tried to record some Counter-Strike and I was met with a black screen, so I tried recording Minecraft and Space Engineers which worked fine. 
I messed around with some settings in obs and still nothing, just a blank screen.


----------



## carlmmii (Jul 24, 2020)

Check this thread:





						CSGO black screen
					

im getting a black screen when i try to record in csgo, but i can still hear the sound in the video  https://obsproject.com/logs/fNDjwYTZmeilC3ej




					obsproject.com
				




tl;dr you cannot use Game Capture. You must either use Window Capture (use windowed or borderless fullscreen in-game), or run CS:GO using the -untrusted parameter.


----------



## Peeleds (Jan 4, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDjVTBcAzJ8&t=11s  check this might help


----------

